# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  17th and Janeway Development

## Plutonic Panda

A large new urbanist community is being built here.

SW 17th/Janeway Redevelopment Project Public Meeting #3 | City of Moore

News | The Moore Daily

----------


## seaofchange

Updates:

https://www.cityofmoore.com/uploads/...n-Contract.pdf

https://www.cityofmoore.com/uploads/...-PUD_FINAL.pdf

https://www.cityofmoore.com/uploads/...Masterplan.pdf

----------

